# Problème lecture vidéo XBMC sur Apple TV 2



## daddybou (3 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de ramener une Apple TV 2 des USA (OS 4.4.4). Forcément la première chose que j'ai fait avec c'est un jailbreak puis l'instal de XBMC 

Seulement j'ai un soucis lorsque je veux lire les films stockés sur mon serveur NAS. La vidéo est lue en accéléré et cela pour tous les films! (le son lui reste en vitesse normale)

J'ai essayé avec les protocoles smb ou uPnp, j'obtient le même résultat...

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée? Peut être un codec vidéo à installer ou une config que j'ai oublié?

Merci d'avance


----------



## misterflod (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour 

J ai le même problème que vous . mes films sont lus en accélère sur l Apple Tv avec xbmc .mes film son sûr un N'as 
Avez vous trouver une solution ?


----------



## Lauange (9 Mai 2012)

Hello

J'ai une atv2 en 5.0 jailbreack&#279;e avec plex et je n'ai aucune lecture saccad&#279;e sur mon disque dur partag&#279; qui est connect&#279; en USB sur une livebox2.


----------

